# Gesicht ind EInladungskarte als Prägung



## Brelchen (6. Juni 2005)

Hilfe, mein Bruder heiratet und ich habe die gestaltung der Einladungskarten übernommen ;o(
nun zu meinem Problem.
vorne auf die Karte soll der Kopf von meinem Bruder und seiner Freundin und zwar sollen die Köpfe als Prägung erscheinen.
ich habe nun ein Bild der Beiden.
Muss ich das Bild der beiden als Vektorgrafik ummodeln oder kann auch ein pixel Bild geprägt werden
Über Tips und Tricks bin ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## Leola13 (6. Juni 2005)

Hai,

die Frage habe ich nicht so richtig verstanden.   

Sollen die Köpfe eine Art 3D-Effekt bekommen oder soll auf die Karten eine "richtige" Prägung aufgebracht werden ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Brelchen (6. Juni 2005)

die Köpfe sollen richtig geprägt werden.


----------



## McAce (6. Juni 2005)

Ja dann sollteste dich mal nach der Prägetechnik erkundigen und wie die ihre
Volagen haben möchten.

Brauchen die ein reines SW Bild, eines mit 256Graustufen usw, um den Prägestempel
zu erstellen.

Ich glaube wenn die Fragen beantwortet sind dann kann man mehr dazu sagen.


----------

